# where do i start?



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

well, as title really, where do i start getting myself in shape..?
bit o background...i'm 40 and have put on around 3 stone (17.5 stone now:doublesho) over last few years due mainly to working long hours (hgv driver so sitting down most of the time), doing no exercise (basically having become very lazy) and i suspect my age..

have been reading lots of threads recently in this here health and fitness section but there's _sooo_ much info i just dunno where to start..? i used to regurly do weights here at home as have in my garage a fairly decent marcy smith machine plus which also has upper and lower pulleys and have dumbells/barbells plates etc and also have a bar from wall to wall for pull ups and also a dip bar thing that attaches to wall. thing is, i havent lifted weights in a good few years now so know i'll be starting very light, taking into consideration my age and general unfitness/weakness..
i want to lose at least 3 stone and improve my fitness, strength and just generally improve my shape so i don't have to suffer another year of not being able to take my top off or wear shorts..
have been reading plenty of posts on 5x5 stronglifts, p90x, insanity etc but not sure whats best for me. the p90x i think would be hard for me to stick to doing every day due to the sometimes long/odd shifts i work plus haven't been able to do a pull up for about 15 years now!! like the look of insanity although as said i don't think i could stick to working out regularly enough and not sure that i could physically do it :doublesho but thinking along the lines of doing some weight training 3 times a week and something aerobic like insanity 2 or 3 times a week..?
also, need some guidance on a routine for the weights side of things for starting out..as said, with my smith machine and dumbells/barbells can do most exercises here in garage but where do i start..?

tall order i know but any help or guidance guys..? 
being the in the shape i am now really gets me down and i know that i'm not getting any younger and its harder now to lose weight then when i was younger and used to do loads of exercise...but if i don't do something soon then i have to accept that now is as good as it gets, and that really is a downer..
cheers, rgds stu


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Ok. You are a bit of a blank canvass.

What do/did you like doing as exercise in your younger days?

I think this will be a good start.

Also, what kind of stuff are you eating? This will be the next battle.
You need to reduce gradually the amount of food you are taking in. Obvious.
But you can't go from zero to hero.

Let's say that you eat loads of naughty things, chock crisps etc, beer, wine.
Changing all this for loads veg, fruit, lean meats, cutting those things above out in one fowl swoop is a recipe for potential trouble.

I started a couple of years ago losing weight cos I hit the old age of 34 and wasn't happy with what I saw.
I hated running as a kid, school cross country, and being asthmatic didn't help.
But I grabbed my naff shoes and went out the door in early January and rolled down the hill where I live and crawled back up. Hard but I perversely enjoyed it. That's was 2.3 miles.

I then watched the scales and both me a my misses started reducing calories and cutting down, NOT CUTTING OUT, some of the naughty stuff.

2 runs per week became and the rest is documented in what I do on Todays Workout Thread.

Essentially find something you to do, you MAY like running, you may hate it. Then losing weight is just your battle in the shops.
As a test, just for yourself, count all your calories for one day.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

hi alipman, thanks for reply..:thumb: 
used to do weights which i enjoyed and would like to do again...also did a weightloss thing a few years ago now where i did weights every other day (3 times per week) and days in between i used to go walking, cross country with a heart rate moniter which all seemed to work for me before as lost 2 stone in 2 months...its just been so long now since doing any sort of fitness regime just dunno where to start especially with what sort of weights routine..!?
will start cycling to/from work but as its only about 3 miles either way theres not really that much benefit...gonna start the walking again (feel too heavy and outta shape for running tbh) but where i go (local country park) is only open daylight hours so couldn't always make it due to work which is where i was thinking of doing something aerobic based that i can do at home..?
weights wise, i used to do a full body routine with basically 1 x exercise for each bodypart, 3 sets of 8, 3 times a week but have read recently so many different sorts of routines not sure what i should do to start off with..
food wise, my diet isn't _too_ bad, just needs improving a little..don't really drink alcohol and although i do like chocolate,biscuits etc i know i will be able to improve in that area with eating more fruit and veg, fresh stuff instead of all the processed stuff and cutting down a little on carbs like bread and potatoes which i know i eat too much of..
am being realistic and know that i wont be doing an amazing 8 week transformation from slob to fhm cover model :lol: but just need a little guidance really to get started..? as said in earlier post, i would like to lose about 3 stone and just get back into better shape and smaller clothes..!
will check out your posts in todays workout thread...:thumb:
rgds stu


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

There are a few others who know much more on weights based workouts than me.

To me it was all a numbers game. I ensured I took in less than I burned.
I only did running as I could do it from my front door. Used to go to the gym about 10 years ago and the whole workout took about 1.5 hours from the time I left the front door.
Now, I can be out my door and run without having to travel anywhere to start the workout.

Anyway, keep us posted and post more questions as I am sure others will have some good advice.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Stu,

If you want to do weights join us here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238868

Im 43 & feel bloody awesome, been doing powerlifting for 7 months now :thumb:


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

cheers for replies guys..:thumb: will be having a read up on the 5x5 thread over next few days...


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

one word mate..... RUN

seriously it is the best way to loose weight, just run and run and when u think u cant run anymore run some more! its one of the hardest things for the body to do so therefore very effective.

also cut out the sat fat from ur diet that makes a big difference. so keep ur eye on the side of food packets.

also try and cut out high sugar foods. so anything with more than 30g of sugar per 100g.

simple.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

with the weights ur only going to get so far as ul build up the muscle which weighs alot, which will prob have a negative effect on ur moral as ul think ur not loosing any weight.

running is far better especially for a man of ur age as it will strengthen ur cardio vascular system (heart and lungs) far better than lifting weights will. (if u dont believe me ask a weight lifter to run 10k and he will prob struggle to say the least!)


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Diet is far more important than running and I would say rowing/swimming is better than running especially for overweight people as there is a lot less stress on the knees and you are doing a proper full body workout.

And if you are doing weights, running on the side doesn't mean you should give up weights if anything you should carry on doing weights as the extra strength with benefit you albeit the extra cardio will impact any muscle gain.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

cheers again for replies guys...:thumb: tbh, i don't think running is for me, not just yet anyway...maybe when i've lost a stone or so but right now, feel far to heavy and at 40 i think i'd do more harm then good to my legs/joints..:doublesho i think the (power) walking maybe better for me to start off with even if i can't do it all the time...where i used to walk its off pavement with some small hills and used to do pretty good cardio wise according to heart rate moniter...
defo starting to look at my diet and i know there are some pretty easy changes to make to start things off.._less_ fizzy drinks, coffee,tea etc and more water for one, less processed foods/ready style meals and less crisps/biscuits etc...
know its gonna take a while and not gonna go mad straight off the bat as i know i'll end up slipping back into bad habits..:devil:
looking at weights routines, thinking of doing some basic compound exercises 3 times a week to start off with and take it easy and concentrate on good form to ease back into it...?
just need to clear end of garage to make room to use gym and weights that are hidden/buried there...
rgds stu


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

avit88 said:


> with the weights ur only going to get so far as ul build up the muscle which weighs alot, which will prob have a negative effect on ur moral as ul think ur not loosing any weight.
> 
> running is far better especially for a man of ur age as it will strengthen ur cardio vascular system (heart and lungs) far better than lifting weights will. (if u dont believe me ask a weight lifter to run 10k and he will prob struggle to say the least!)


:wall:  :lol::lol::lol:

There are so many types of fitness, you ask a skinny little runner to do some full on powerlifting, powerlifters don't just lift weights either they also do conditioning which includes hill sprinting, sled dragging etc...(Some mahoosive RUNNING going on there :devil

In nature the bigger animals don't tend to run a lot either 

Furthermore I squat 102.5 kilos for 5 sets of ten reps after my full work set followed by 5 sets of 10 reps 102.5 kilos on a standing calf raise, are you actually saying i need no fitness to do this  

Thanks for making my day :lol: :thumb: :lol:


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

ithaqva, been doing some reading on the thread you posted previously, but don't wanna clutter it up just yet having not actually started lifting yet..
can you suggest a basic compound exercise routine that i can use to start myself off with..? have done a little reading on the 5x5 stronglifts but to start off with was thinking of one routine i can repeat 3 times a week til i get back some strength/technique..?
i have a marcy smith machine plus http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/weight-training-equipment/marcy-smith-machine-plus-bench.asp which i gather isn't ideal but for the moment it'll have to do! also have dumbells,barbell and plates and a dip station that fixes to wall plus a bar to do pull ups with...(not that i could do _a_ pullup at the mo)
cheers, rgds stu


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

sfstu said:


> ithaqva, been doing some reading on the thread you posted previously, but don't wanna clutter it up just yet having not actually started lifting yet..
> can you suggest a basic compound exercise routine that i can use to start myself off with..? have done a little reading on the 5x5 stronglifts but to start off with was thinking of one routine i can repeat 3 times a week til i get back some strength/technique..?
> i have a marcy smith machine plus http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/weight-training-equipment/marcy-smith-machine-plus-bench.asp which i gather isn't ideal but for the moment it'll have to do! also have dumbells,barbell and plates and a dip station that fixes to wall plus a bar to do pull ups with...(not that i could do _a_ pullup at the mo)
> cheers, rgds stu


Hi Stu,
You have all you need to start then mate. Just ensure the machines are capable of handling the weights you use, specifications will be on the Marcy site, be mindful as they usually include your body weight when calculating the maximum weights used with most equipment :thumb:

You can do the starting strength or SL 5X5 as they both are three day week routines & very similar to each other (starting strength being the original).

Starting strength basic overview

Week 1

*Monday: Squat, Bench Press, deadlift.
Wednesday: Squat, overhead press, power clean.
Friday: Squat, Bench Press, deadlift.*

Week 2

*Monday: Squat, overhead press, power clean.
Wednesday: Squat, Bench Press, deadlift.
Friday: Squat, overhead press, power clean.*

Then you go back to week 1 & so on, *simple but very effective *:thumb:

Reps sets ect.. are all in the book :thumb:

Doug :thumb:


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

many thanks doug...:thumb:
one quick question, why so many squats and will this increase size of my lower body..? 
ok, that was 2 questions  but my concern is, i tend to put on weight/store fat more on my lower half than upper half so really want to reduce size of lower half..? obviously muscle would be a better shape than fat but i would ideally like to reduce size of my lower half whilst building the size of my upper half..
rgds stu


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I think the key things will be to start exercising, you can then tailor how your body looks later.
I doubt that you are going to suddenly burn your lower body fat and stick tree trunks for muscle in its place.

Once you start exercising you will then reduce fat and start adding muscle.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

sfstu said:


> many thanks doug...:thumb:
> one quick question, why so many squats and will this increase size of my lower body..?
> ok, that was 2 questions  but my concern is, i tend to put on weight/store fat more on my lower half than upper half so really want to reduce size of lower half..? obviously muscle would be a better shape than fat but i would ideally like to reduce size of my lower half whilst building the size of my upper half..
> rgds stu


Briefly,

First of all you cannot spot reduce fat, this means the fat reduces in most cases from your extremities i.e. fingers & toes.

Also, don't listen to all those that say you'll pack on loads of muscle & become muscle-bound, again packing on lean muscle tissue takes a long time, it's not easy at all to do.

Why squats, it is one of those exercises that actually hits the entire body as does the deadlift. The squat & deadlift in particular are multi joint/multi muscle exercises that the whole body is hit hard by them, so they are great for fat burning :thumb:

Having viewed you questions stu, I thoroughly recommend you go over to here: http://stronglifts.com/

You don't need to join or anything just read & learn about your body & some nutrition before embarking on your chosen sport. It's a very good site with loads of great info for the beginner :thumb:

Spend a few days reading through it & most of your questions will be answered, when you're ready see you on the powerlifting thread :thumb:

Pm me your email address & i'll send you two great pdf books with all the info you need :thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have to agree with Doug that the 5x5 thread is the best way to go.

The running suggestion is just the trend its what people are told to do but it is far from the best way to train. Long distant running has been proven to age the body and is not good for you. Just look at a long distant runner compared with a sprinter, I know how I rather look.










Everyone is so caught up on actual weight but that is irelevant, yes I am 4 stones heavier than my brother at the same height but I have a lower body fat % and better blood works.

Running will only works your heart lungs whereas weightlifting works everything including your fitness so weigthlifting is the fastest way to change the look of your body. There are numerous posts on Stronglift saying that since starting the program peoples 3 mile time has improved, showing that weightlifting does improve your fitness.

Also cutting out fat is what mainstream suggests but again this is bad for you. Everyone knows what bad food is, McD Burger King etc but the Saturated fat in organic beef is in no way bad for you.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I think the OP needs to work out what body type he wants to be.
The photos above are almost extremes of a 100 m sprinter and Janne Holmen, Finland marathon, got a marathon best of 2:10:46 (thanks wiki). Most people won't even look like this. holmen would be running at least 120 miles per week.
He will weigh around 130lb, his body will almost be at its lightest, so yes, not good for the everyday man.
But he is a marathon runner, he must be light, efficient and carry his own weight for large distances.


Dwain is just built for extreme power, but compare his shape to usain bolt, same discipline, less extreme shape.

What I am getting at its is horses for courses.
You spent loads of time doing something then you are going to change towards a more extreme version of your body.

Whether the OP decides on aerobic, aerobi/strength or just on strength, only he can decide what he will be able to achieve.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

These are extreme examples but I would rather be 25-50% towards the sprinter side of things than towards the marathon runner.

And if the OP puts the work in he could look like either of these.

I agree the OP needs to decide where he wants to be in the future but for general health and fitness, weights and the sprinter route are the way to go.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

cheers all for replies...:thumb:
am feeling a lot more positive about making the changes i'll require and a plan is forming... always used to enjoy doing the weights when i was younger and have long wanted to get back to them...so i will...:thumb:
watch this space...
rgds stu


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Walking and Rowing machine and just cutting back and selecting what you plan to eat for the week , but not easy i go up and down weight alot and it depends on work how busy etc, good luck


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

cheers mate...:thumb: have already made a small start this week with cycling into work,walking the dog and eating a little better than have done for a while...will be a long process but good things come to those who wait...
rgds stu


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

sfstu said:


> cheers mate...:thumb: have already made a small start this week with cycling into work,walking the dog and eating a little better than have done for a while...will be a long process but good things come to those who wait...
> rgds stu


I used to work long hours in the office and up and down weight untill i threw out my biggest clothes and never went that far up again as to gready to by new clothes:thumb:


----------

